# My Precious



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Here's my setup bought from these very forums. Rocket R58 V2 and a Mazzer Royal. Very pleased with it and enjoying the journey to become a better coffee maker and boy is that difficult. On my previous Bean to Cup all I had to do was push a button but that never tasted like anything this setup can produce.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fab set up! And love your cupboard/tops too!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

rocket is still 1 of the best looking machines out there


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Phobic said:


> rocket is still 1 of the best looking machines out there


It really is, I agree.


----------

